# Phoenix Gold Six Channel - What Model - Worth Restoring?



## TheDingy (Aug 20, 2012)

Can someone identify this Phoenix Gold Amp? It is a six channel, also is it worth going through it and restoring it?


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

It looks to be from the zx series by appearance, which model I am not sure. Phoenix gold also made limited edition amps and this looks like it may be one of them by appearance, but I am only speculating. It almost looks like 2 amps melded together under a single chassis. As far as restoring and such, I really do not know much about whether it would be worth it or not.


----------



## 06gtmike (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like a zx950. Like the person above me said not sure whether or not it's worth restoring, depends how much work it needs. Looks kinda rough cosmetically but could funtion great with minimal work. This is some info I found. 

Phoenix Gold ZX950 6 Channel Amplifier
This is a ZX450 and a ZX500 in the same heatsink.

Satellite channels:
4 x 25W @ 4 ohms (12V)
4 x 75W @ 4 ohms (13.8V)
4 x 150W @ 2 ohms (13.8V)
2 x 250W @ 4 ohms bridge (13.8V)
Subwoofer channels:
2 x 75W @ 4 ohms (12V)
2 x 150W @ 4 ohms (13.8V)
2 x 300W @ 2 ohms (13.8V)
1 x 600W @ 4 ohms bridge (13.8V)
Limited edition manufactured in 1999


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I believe he nailed the model of the amp as the zx 950. I looked up images for it and it looks very much like the same layout as the amp you posted.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

If you don't want to restore it, I may be willing to take it off your hands. How badly is it blown, & how much do you want for it? If you're not sure of the latter, some gut shots may help to give an idea of how badly it's shot. 

The first gen versions of these unfortunately shipped with the dreaded leaky capacitors, so I'd venture that's what happened to it. Let me know... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDingy (Aug 20, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> If you don't want to restore it, I may be willing to take it off your hands. How badly is it blown, & how much do you want for it? If you're not sure of the latter, some gut shots may help to give an idea of how badly it's shot.
> 
> The first gen versions of these unfortunately shipped with the dreaded leaky capacitors, so I'd venture that's what happened to it. Let me know...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Sent a PM.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting amp. I had to look it up. Here is a picture. The only difference I see is the missing logo and model on top just below the fans. hard to tell.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

A paint job and a few vinyl logos and it will be like new, limited, limited edition.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

TheDingy said:


> Sent a PM.


I'd prefer to have any discussion regarding a possible sale here on the site instead of using your personal email. I realize you've been a member for a couple of years, but your post count is very low (i.e. we don't know you). The rules of the site are as such to protect both parties in case something goes wrong with the transaction. I may not even be able to afford it anyways

So again, have you tested it, and do you have any idea what you would want to sell it for? Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

